# Kindle 2 slow to wake up



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

I accidently left my whispernet on and it drained my battery completely. I recharged it with no problem, but since then it takes about 30-35 seconds to wake up. Also if I try to turn the pages it sometimes takes about 7-10 seconds to turn. The previous page is jumping back several pages. After it has been on for a while it seems to work fine. I tried a reset but this did not correct the problem. Has anyone else seen this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try resetting it again.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you reading a new book?  The problems you are currently having sound like Topaz problems.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

What is Topaz exactly? (I'm somewhat new to the Kindle) Is it the rendering engine?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> What is Topaz exactly? (I'm somewhat new to the Kindle) Is it the rendering engine?


Topaz is a format. It typically looks like a scan of a DTB, and the file has an extension of .azw1 or .tpz.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Got it. Thanks very much!


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

marianner said:


> Topaz is a format. It typically looks like a scan of a DTB, and the file has an extension of .azw1 or .tpz.


That is exactly what the problem was. Thanks for helping the new kid!!!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I see now. I have only just acquired a tpz formatted book. It all makes sense now. Once I start reading it I'll see if I have your problem, mbw.


----------



## dixiepeep (Jun 10, 2009)

I did the same thing.  Also a newbie here.  It seems that text to speech drains the battery too.  I traveled out of town this weekend and there were several times that my kindle 2could not connect to the whispernet.  I really do not understand how it connects so I don't know if it was because I was on the highway or was just timing out.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dixie, I'm not sure what your question is.  Basically the Kindle has a cell phone in it so if there isn't an appropriate cell phone tower in range, it will not be able to connect.  It does try periodically, just like any cell phone would, and that will drain the power if it keeps trying to connect and can't.  You should usually have coverage along most major highways, but there's always the possibility that you might get between hills or really out in the 'boonies' and there just isn't a close by tower.  When I'm on the road, I usually turn WN off, even though it's on almost all the time around home, just because I don't want the power to drain too fast in case I NEED to read before I get to where I can plug it in.


----------

